# Let’s show our poodles being extra cute today!



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

He is very sad that I'm working and not playing. Giving me guilt trip eyes.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! What can I say? 🤣


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Y’all are inspired today, these photos are the best!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Here’s Beau 🤩


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Watching a Christmas movie:


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Lets Play Mom!!!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Haha! What can I say? 🤣
> View attachment 485821


Same 🤣


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> View attachment 485817


Bobby and Joey are over the top cute (see Aegyo (Korean)). Here a pic from today, Happy on her way to WV for a day of sledding with friends and family.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

"I might as well nap. JUST because I got pretty yesterday and it's raining today, we don't get to go the park."


----------



## RDias (Nov 25, 2021)

Ellie on vacation in October. She loved posing for her picture.
She was SO amazing. My heart still hurts and misses her every day.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie having a cuddle with her uncle Greg.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

The first pic was the other day when I had successfully trimmed her topknot out of her eyes for the first time. So, to me she was lookin' super cute because I could see her eyes again. I had been banding it up but quite frankly I do better at kids' hair than furkids' hair. 

The second pic is from a romp in the woods with all of my kids.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Also... I love Peggy's style... I feel it. 
And I am lovin' Tekno's badass tail. That is SO fun.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

2 more entries from today 🥰


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well Elroy wants "in" again too! He got some boxes while I wrapped presents!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Lets Play Mom!!!
> View attachment 485829


How did you do the pink tail? Looks good!


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

We went to see the new Spider-Man movie! 

It was the first time Pavie went to the movies and he had been really good throughout. There were a lot of advertisements for upcoming movies at the beginning, including an ad for the 2022 movie "Dog", which showed a malinois that kept barking on screen, but Pavie was calm and did not make a sound for the entire 3 hours we were there.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Pavie said:


> We went to see the new Spider-Man movie!
> 
> It was the first time Pavie went to the movies and he had been really good throughout. There were a lot of advertisements for upcoming movies at the beginning, including an ad for the 2022 movie "Dog", which showed a malinois that kept barking on screen, but Pavie was calm and did not make a sound for the entire 3 hours we were there.


What a good boy! I would think a movie like that would be very high stress for a spoo--he must have a super easygoing temperament.


----------



## RiverMartin (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Pavie said:


> How did you do the pink tail? Looks good!


opaws lightening and a very special bottle of a discontinued dye brand called Special FX. Its a high pigment vegetable based dye that I love but unfortunately the makersgot out of the business so I’m holding on to my post few bottles .


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Getting ready said:


> View attachment 485820


Beautiful


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Pavie said:


> How did you do the pink tail? Looks good!


I would like to know,also.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Here’s Beau 🤩
> View attachment 485825
> 
> View attachment 485826


I love your poodle and taste in furniture.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well Elroy wants "in" again too! He got some boxes while I wrapped presents!
> View attachment 485908
> 
> View attachment 485907


He’s perfection.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

View attachment 487477
View attachment 487477


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Audi said:


> Bijou
> View attachment 487477
> View attachment 487477


----------

